# How to host website from your home?



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 31, 2010)

please help me! i wanna host website from home


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 31, 2010)

(1) Enable Port forwarding of your router. Forward Port 80. This *might* be tricky or easy as hell, depends on configuration of router.
Do check out the make of your modem and the appropriate tutorial here: [*portforward.com/]

(2) Which OS do you use? 
In Windows, I recommend XAMPP [*www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html], make sure you secure it properely.
In Linux, just install the Apache/MySQL/PHP packages. Just google LAMP + distro name, you'll find very easy to use tutorials. Similar with *BSD or Solaris.
In Mac OS X, it's a simple case of enabling Apache.

(3) You then need to copy the files, or install the CMS, and set them up. Look for their documentation.

Remember, Indian ISPs are largely unfit for hosting websites from home since of low upload speed. There's also a case of electricity bills and managing uptime.
If you want to really host a website, use professional hosting. Starts from Rs.250/year and worth for the uptime offered.
Hosting from home is good for developing web sites and personal file sharing.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 31, 2010)

^You need a domain name too!


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 31, 2010)

I just wnt to do it for knowlege ! i dont want to host permanently! and xampp host dont host domain but ip address ! i wanna host domain on from my home!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 31, 2010)

^ Nope. XAMPP works fine with domains too. You just need to add an A record to a domain to an IP if you have Static IP or in case of Dynamic IP get an account here [*dyndns.org] and set CNAME record to your Domain pointing to DynDNS hostname. You can ask your domain provider to do such stuff of modifying records. Just make sure you register a DynDNS account hostname.


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2010)

Secondly, your router also needs to support DynDNS if you want to make use of it.

Tell us the model of your Wifi router.  I know it's Airtel, but what's the exact model?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 31, 2010)

Can you please post the necessary steps I should perform to host a website from home using XAMPP.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 31, 2010)

@krishnandu Tell us the make of your router or come to #krow @ freenode, NOW

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




ico said:


> Secondly, your router also needs to support DynDNS if you want to make use of it.
> 
> Tell us the model of your Wifi router.  I know it's Airtel, but what's the exact model?


Even if router doesn't support, one can use a program which can update the IP. But, yes router is far better method since it's independent of OS and reinstalls.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 31, 2010)

My modem is beetel 440 bxi


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 6, 2010)

I have installed xampp and made an account in dyndns.org i have also configured dyndns in my modem but there I am getting this error when i open my link from a different internet connection.Here is the error. please guide me how to edit that file . Thanks in advance.

*Access forbidden!*


New  XAMPP security concept:
     Access to the requested directory is only available from the  local network.
     This setting can be configured in the file "httpd-xampp.conf".

  If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster.  
*Error 403*
nikunj.homeunix.com


     4/6/2010 3:33:08 AM
  Apache/2.2.14 (Win32) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.14 OpenSSL/0.9.8l  mod_autoindex_color PHP/5.3.1 mod_apreq2-20090110/2.7.1 mod_perl/2.0.4  Perl/v5.10.1


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 7, 2010)

It's a nothing problem really just rename the index.php in the xampplite/htdocs folder.


----------



## abi3 (Apr 10, 2010)

yes, Surely you can host a website from your home
you may visit this site *www.xnynz.com/
it gives an idea how to host


----------

